#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Maximum hoogte van een ladder

## wimbru

Er bestaat toch ergens een Europees wetsontwerp omtrent de maximum hoogte die men met een ladder mag toepassen?

Weet iemand daar meer over: hoogte? voor wie? wanneer in voege?

----------


## Lighting

ja klopt maar de ladder staat nog in een v en kan dus nog een derde hoger...........

----------


## beyma

> de ladder staat nog in een v



 
Nou, doe maar in een *A* dat lijkt me beter  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:

----------


## Mark-LED

Op die hoogtes klim ik niet graag omhoog met m'n T4, dan liever een steiger.

----------


## MC Party

Beetje erg dom idd, wanneer er om welke reden dan ook prik op de truss komt te staaan.. brrr maar niet aan denken...

----------


## DJ.T

Zie ik nou goed dat die ladder op het hoogste punt net zo ver uitsteekt als de voet? Dat lijkt mij niet echt veilig (misschien is dat het stiekem wel hoor), mensen hebben nogal eens de neiging om een eind voorover te gaan hangen als ze ergens net niet bij kunnen. Als dan het zwaartepunt buiten die poot terecht komt...  :Frown:

----------


## beyma

> Op die hoogtes klim ik niet graag omhoog met m'n T4, dan liever een steiger.



Hmm, beetje veel werk he?!  In dit geval zou ik een "genie lift" nemen :Cool:

----------


## Hairman

> Zie ik nou goed dat die ladder op het hoogste punt net zo ver uitsteekt als de voet? Dat lijkt mij niet echt veilig (misschien is dat het stiekem wel hoor), mensen hebben nogal eens de neiging om een eind voorover te gaan hangen als ze ergens net niet bij kunnen. Als dan het zwaartepunt buiten die poot terecht komt...



Je moet een ladder natuurlijk wel gebruiken volgens de voorschriften van de fabrikant die in de handleiding staan, en daar staat in dat je niet verder dan een armlengte van de ladder mag werken, voorover buigen of naar de zijkant "leunen" mag dus niet, en daarmee wordt het je eigen verantwoordelijkheid.

als antwoord op de oorspronkelijke vraag over de maximum hoogte, hieronder een stukje van de arbouw website over ladders:

*Wat zegt het arbobesluit over de werkhoogte?
*Het arbobesluit laat zich niet uit over de maximale werkhoogte op een ladder. De leidraad die door werkgevers- en werknemersorganisaties is gemaakt, noemt een stahoogte van bij voorkeur maximaal 5 meter, en in bepaalde gevallen een uiterste grens van 7,50 meter. Hier wordt de hoogte van de voeten als maatstaf gehanteerd; voor het bepalen van de werkhoogte (de hoogte van de hand) moet je daar ca 2 meter bij optellen. De genoemde stahoogte van 7,50 meter betekent dus een werkhoogte van 9,50 meter, waarmee de maximale 10 meter uit Beleidsregel 3.16 wordt benaderd.

Bron: http://www.arbouw.nl/page.aspx?p=/co...lswerkplek.xml

----------


## Hairman

@ *Dj Mark:* wat is een T4?

----------


## Devotion

Klik hier voor een T4

----------


## MartinW

een dmx balk waar je lampen op gemonteerd kunnen worden :Cool:

----------


## Mark-LED

> Hmm, beetje veel werk he?!  In dit geval zou ik een "genie lift" nemen



Ook een optie inderdaad, maar dat vind ik net iets teveel werk. Een steiger klim je wat makkelijker in, heb je iets meer bewegingsruimte op en er is altijd wel lokaal of via vrienden/familie goedkoop een steigertje te regelen.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

De profie ladders hebben ALTIJD een rode spot, tot daar mag je klimmen.

Genie liften zijn inderdaad zeer makkelijk, een steiger moet je opbouwen en dan weer afbreken. Genie lift klaar en omhoog dr mee. (ze zuipen alleen wel stroom)

----------


## CoenCo

> De profie ladders hebben ALTIJD een rode spot, tot daar mag je klimmen.
> 
> Genie liften zijn inderdaad zeer makkelijk, een steiger moet je opbouwen en dan weer afbreken. Genie lift klaar en omhoog dr mee. (ze zuipen alleen wel stroom)



De altrex ladders hebben idd zo'n rode spot, maar om dat nou echt proffesionele ladders te noemen???? Ik vind het voornamelijk onhandige ladders. Er zijn nog genoeg ladders in omloop die barsten van de keurmerken en GEEN rode sporten hebben

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

wij gebruiken al jaren een altrex ladder, nog nooit problemen gehad.

----------


## smmeij

Ik ga toch voor een genie, zou die cybers niet een ladder of steiger op willen sjouwen...

En niet vergeten, dat je je boven de 2,5 meter moet zekeren...

En spanning op de truss?? Als het goed is wipt de aardlek er dan uit...

----------


## VERVALLEN

> @ *Dj Mark:* wat is een T4?



 
Gewoon een latje met spost aan. Of dat nu een latje en harting is of via die dmx dimmers die steeds flessen doet er niet toe...
Dat is een T4



Volgens mij staat die ladder er wel enkel voor het "richten van de spots", en dus niet voor bekabelwerk, en ophangwerk.


Dus ik zie er geen probleem aan!

----------


## wimbru

Europese regelmentering gevonden.... maar niet begrepen:
http://europa.eu.int/smartapi/cgi/sga_doc?smartapi!celexapi!prod!CELEXnumdoc&lg=NL&n  umdoc=32001L0045&model=guichett

----------


## Hairman

[quote=smmeij]Ik ga toch voor een genie, zou die cybers niet een ladder of steiger op willen sjouwen...

Je mag helemaal geen zware of onhandelbare materialen een ladder "opsjouwen", dat moet je dan met een hijstouw naar boven *laten* trekken door een collega.

----------


## Hairman

[quote=LJ-Martin]Gewoon een latje met spost aan. Of dat nu een latje en harting is of via die dmx dimmers die steeds flessen doet er niet toe...
Dat is een T4

Gewoon een fourbar dus...

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Gewoon een latje met spost aan. Of dat nu een latje en harting is of via die dmx dimmers die steeds flessen doet er niet toe...
> Dat is een T4
> 
> 
> 
> Volgens mij staat die ladder er wel enkel voor het "richten van de spots", en dus niet voor bekabelwerk, en ophangwerk.
> 
> 
> Dus ik zie er geen probleem aan!



Dit is inderdaad volslagen onzin!

een t-4 is altijd een dimmerbalk!!!

Overigens is een spellingcontrole ook niet echt mis... (flessen, spost)
als u dislecie heeft, vergeef ik het u :Wink:  
Sorry voor de offtopic.

----------


## Johansc

> Er bestaat toch ergens een Europees wetsontwerp omtrent de maximum hoogte die men met een ladder mag toepassen?
> 
> Weet iemand daar meer over: hoogte? voor wie? wanneer in voege?



*Wat zegt het arbobesluit over de werkhoogte?
*Het arbobesluit laat zich niet uit over de maximale werkhoogte op een ladder. De leidraad die door werkgevers- en werknemersorganisaties is gemaakt, noemt een stahoogte van bij voorkeur maximaal 5 meter, en in bepaalde gevallen een uiterste grens van 7,50 meter. Hier wordt de hoogte van de voeten als maatstaf gehanteerd; voor het bepalen van de werkhoogte (de hoogte van de hand) moet je daar ca 2 meter bij optellen. De genoemde stahoogte van 7,50 meter betekent dus een werkhoogte van 9,50 meter, waarmee de maximale 10 meter uit Beleidsregel 3.16 wordt benaderd.


Een en ander te vinden op:

http://www.arbouw.nl/page.aspx?p=/co...lswerkplek.xml

----------


## wimbru

Zeer duidelijke uitleg in bovenvermelde link.

We mogen dus nog een paar maanden "den aap uithangen" en vanaf juli moeten we af en toe "neen" durven zeggen.

----------


## vdm-producties

die *A*-ladders zijn ook niet altijd alles. vorige klus nog. onze ladder was te klein. we konden we een A ladder lenen van de huurder, dus wij daarop geklommen ( de trap ws 2 weken gelden gekeurd) met een T-4 naar boven. ik stond nog geen 4 meter hoog en het verbindingslot brak :Mad:  ik val naar benden om een collega die zijn arm breekt :Mad:  gevolg ik een gebroken rechterhand, 2 ribben zwaar gekneusd. me collega een gebroken arm en een hersenschudding.

kijk dus altijd zelf naar de stevigheid en veiligheid van de trap :Frown:

----------


## Johansc

> die *A*-ladders zijn ook niet altijd alles. vorige klus nog. onze ladder was te klein. we konden we een A ladder lenen van de huurder, dus wij daarop geklommen ( de trap ws 2 weken gelden gekeurd) met een T-4 naar boven. ik stond nog geen 4 meter hoog en het verbindingslot brak ik val naar benden om een collega die zijn arm breekt gevolg ik een gebroken rechterhand, 2 ribben zwaar gekneusd. me collega een gebroken arm en een hersenschudding.
> 
> kijk dus altijd zelf naar de stevigheid en veiligheid van de trap



Spijt me wel hoor maar in deze tijd een hoogwerker huren wanneer het mogelijk is kost niet zoveel meer en je werkt 2 maal sneller..........
zonder ziektewet e.d.

----------


## oversound

Wij hebben deze trap ook op klussen bij ons, maar wees nu even eerlijk, een trap gebruik je niet om apparatuur mee in te hangen of weg te halen.
Doorgaans gebruik ik hem om even een boutje of iets dergelijks na te draaien of extra kabeltje in truss te leggen (wanneer er geen genie of stijger meer beschikbaar is) niet om bewegend licht naar beneden te halen of plasma's

----------


## deloitte

als ik op een klus sta en ga parren uit lichten op de backline of je hebt in het front een trussje hangen nemen wij altijd een spot-stick mee dat is een creatie van ons zelf.. Het is gewoon een alluminum stik die je in en uit kan schuiven tot ong 6 meter. Aan het einde een zelf in elkaar gelast stukje waar mee je je parren kan stellen.

gr bram

----------


## Mark-LED

> als ik op een klus sta en ga parren uit lichten op de backline of je hebt in het frond een trussje hangen nemen wij altijd een spot-stick mee dat is een creatie van ons zelf.. het is gewoon een alleminum stik die je in en uit kan schuiven tot ong 6 meter. aan het einde een zelf in elkaar gelast stukje waar mee je je parren kan stellen.
> 
> gr bram



En als ze nou vast gedraaid zijn dan, dan nog steeds?

----------


## deloitte

> En als ze nou vast gedraaid zijn dan, dan nog steeds?



als wij barren in de truss rekenen wij er op dat ze ook nog uit gelicht moeten worden dus zullen ze nooit muur vast staan. en als het wel zo is is het helemaal geen probleem je weet denk ik zelf wel hoeveel kracht je kan zetten met een stok van 6 m

gr bram

----------


## smmeij

> als wij barren in de truss rekenen wij er op dat ze ook nog uit gelicht moeten worden dus zullen ze nooit muur vast staan. en als het wel zo is is het helemaal geen probleem je weet denk ik zelf wel hoeveel kracht je kan zetten met een stok van 6 m
> 
> gr bram



Inderdaad het moment is groot hoor als je aan 6 meter gaat hangen...  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul Klomp

Goedemiddag,

behalve bij Interal werkzaam, ben ik mede-eigenaar van de C&P Group in Venray, waarbij 1 van de takken www.laddershop.nl is.

Oftewel van ladders weet ik ook het een en ander. (beetje dus  :Wink:  )

Op zich is de situatie die zich voordoet op de foto niet verontrustend, zeker niet verboden. Geadviseerd wordt om nooit verder omhoog te klimmen dan met de voeten ter hoogte van het scharnierpunt. Het is evenwel zeker mogelijk om toch verder omhoog te klimmen tot ong. 3 sporten van boven. Daar zijn ze, indien verkocht op de Nederlandse markt, op gekeurd (Nederlandse warenwet, besluit draagbaar klimmaterieel). Aangezien niet iedereen met hetzelfde gevoel omhoog klimt, geldt evenwel dus dat advies van het scharnierpunt. Omdat de één het na 3 sporten al voor gezien houdt dankzij de hoogtevrees, terwijl de ander makkelijk 12 m omhoog wilt is die regel het advies. 
De rode spot waar MEEO het over heeft is aanwezig bij Altrex. Zoiets is gewoon een handig hulpmiddel. Dit zegt verder niets over de ladder of die voor professioneel of huis-, tuin- en keukengebruik is, ook bij Altrex hebben ze voor ieder karwei een specifiek geschikte ladder, 
met specifiek prijs-/kwaliteitsniveau. (zie de bouwmarktladder of diegene die je bij de technische groothandel/ijzerwarenhandel haalt)

In Nederland mag men ladders tot max. 15 m gebruiken. Vanuit Den Haag wordt gezegd overal bij werkzaamheden op hoogte een liftje of steiger te gebruiken, behalve bij klussen waar de tijd en kosten voor het opbouwen van het klimmateriaal niet in verhouding staan tot de daadwerkelijk te verrichten arbeid, in die gevallen is een ladder ook toegestaan.

Wat vdm-producties is overkomen kan altijd gebeuren, hoewel bij keuring een fout/beschadiging in de scharnier altijd geconstateerd zou moeten worden, zeker wanneer deze (achteraf gezien), bij normaal gebruik, het binnen 2 weken begeeft. Vervelend is het hoe dan ook altijd. Sterkte ermee!

Kort maar krachtig, de ladder zoals gebruikt op deze foto, kan zo gebruikt worden, zonder dat er een wet getreden wordt.

----------


## Johansc

Voorgaande verhaal klopt echter het blijt vanaf 2 meter een transportmiddel, tenzij je werkzaamheden kan doen met 1 hand  :Smile:  
Ofwel leuk die ladder om wat te bekijken maar dat is het dan.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Johan

----------

